# Ultima Online Sphere einrichten.



## spYagent (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi, weißt wer, wie man auf einem Linux-Root Server eine UO-Sphere einrichtet ?

MfG 

danke im vorraus.


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

naja bei deinem problem kann ich dir leider nicht helfen aber vieleicht kannst du mir ja helfen. ich habe auf meinem einen rechner jetzt linux und würde darauf jetzt auch gerne uo spielen. jedoch weiss ich nicht wo ich es herbekomme.


----------



## Naj-Zero (5. Oktober 2003)

BillaBong: Ich würde mal schätzen aus dem Softwareladen deines Vertrauens


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

oh je Softwarelaoden......,

ich weis nichtmal wie man das wort richtig schreibt . bekommt man das net irgendwo ausem netz?


----------



## Sway (5. Oktober 2003)

> Dieses Forum ist kein Tummelplatz für Crackz, Warez, Serialz, MP3z, Moviez usw. Entsprechende Beiträge werden, sobald sie von einem Moderator oder Administrator entdeckt oder von einem Mitglied gemeldet wurden, ohne jegliche Vorwarnung gelöscht. Außerdem wird das Posten solcher Beiträge automatisch die unbefristete Sperrung des jeweiligen Verfassers zur Folge haben.



Quelle: tutorials.de netquette

*Das nur mal so am Rande *


----------



## JohannesR (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BillaBong _
> *oh je Softwarelaoden......,
> 
> ich weis nichtmal wie man das wort richtig schreibt . bekommt man das net irgendwo ausem netz? *



Ich gehe davon aus, dass du eine Demo meinst, oder? Dann Google doch mal danach...


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Oktober 2003)

> ich weis nichtmal wie man das wort richtig schreibt . bekommt man das net irgendwo ausem netz?



Wir wissen alle, dass man das wahrscheinlich irgendwo illegal runterladen kann, aber hier wird Dir niemand sagen, wo. Wenn Du das Spiel haben willst, kauf es Dir.
Im Grunde ist so ein Kommentar ja auch eigentlich schon eine Verwarnung wert...


----------



## BillaBong (6. Oktober 2003)

Verwahrnung  Illegal  ,

naja wollte hier nicht irgend ein ärger lostreten, jedoch gibt es doch auch einige freeshards die ihre individuelle uo version zur verfügung stellen und das is meines wissens net "Illegal" auserdem habe ich in noch keinem Software laden uo für linux gesehen. deshalb würde man ja mal fragen dürfen ob es sowas gibt. und ob es sowas auch auf legalem weg kostenlos gibt !


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Oktober 2003)

> auserdem habe ich in noch keinem Software laden uo für linux gesehen. deshalb würde man ja mal fragen dürfen ob es sowas gibt. und ob es sowas auch auf legalem weg kostenlos gibt !


Wie wär's mit einer Google-Suche nach den Stichwörtern "Linux Ultima Online"? Da finde ich zumindest eine ganze Menge Informationen.


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Wie wär's mit einer Google-Suche nach den Stichwörtern "Linux Ultima Online"? Da finde ich zumindest eine ganze Menge Informationen. *



Immer diese langhaarigen Linux - Talibans


----------



## Dargo (19. Dezember 2003)

Mal zu Sway kommentar das hier kein ort fuer warez ist... 

Die Demo bzw die vollversion von Ultima Online Age of Shadows kann man kostenlos aus dem Netz runter laden. Die berechtigt 14 tage kostenlos zu spielen also auf dem "offizielle" server. Auf freeshards und eigenen servern so lang man lust hat.


----------



## Dargo (19. Dezember 2003)

BIllaBong:

such mal in google nach wine HQ. das tool "emuliert" Windows aplikationen. UO rennt super. 

Das beste was de amchen kannst installier die Linux Gentoo (http://www.gentoo.org)
Sorgt fuer absolute performance ^^

Installier Wine und installier dannn ganz normal UO. Mein ultima ONline läuft flüssiger in Linux als auf meinem Windows System.

Hab auhc mal versucht UO mit WineX der Direct X implementation zu installieren aber irgendwie hat die Installation abgebrochen. Naja wennd as jemand hinbekommt einfach posten. Würd mich mal interisieren obwohls fuer mich jetzt eigentlich unwichtig ist.

MfG

Dargo


----------



## auri (19. Mai 2004)

*Ultima Online vs Linux*

Hallo!

Dargo, dann bist Du ja genau die richtige Adresse für mich.
Ich habe Ultima Online (Renissance) per Suse Linux 8.2 laufen.
Wenn man das über "wine" installiert und unter "fake-windows" laufen läßt, ist das kein Problem.

Jetzt kommts aber: Char-Erstellung ist kein Problem, doch gleich nach dem Einloggen hängt sich UO auf und im "wine"-Fenster kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung:


> err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x4041ccd0 "?" wait time out, retrying (60 sek) tid=00000009



Wie bekommt man hin, daß das läuft? Ich bekomme schon Entzugserscheinungen, da ich UO seit Löschung von Windows nicht mehr spielen kann


----------



## JohnDoe (4. Juli 2007)

Ich buddel den Threat mal wieder raus.
Kennt einer mittlerweile einen weg, einen eigenen UltimaOnline-Server zu erstellen.
Es gibt ja genügend FreeShards da draußen, also muss das ja irgendwie, auch legal, gehen...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo.


Momentan am aktuellsten dürfte der RunUO Server (für Windows) sein.

http://runuo.uodev.de/ - deutschsprachige Website dazu..

lg und viel Spass,..


----------

